# Someone ate too much turkey



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

We had a very large turkey this year with tons of leftovers. We normally don't give Lucy table scraps, but she's been good lately so I made an exception. 

When dinner was over, we let her out of her crate and gave her a nice plate full of turkey. She was a very happy doggie, but since she ate that plate, she's been passed out. She opened her eyes when I took the picture, but that's pretty much all she's done in the last couple hours.

It's hilarious. She just laying here, snoring away. Tryptophan must be extra potent for dogs because she's never this tired at this time.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So funny- a turkey coma!! My husband is in one but he isn't nearly as cute. Stosh stole a sweet potato skin out of the garbage can but I think he'd be jealous of Lucy's plate of turkey


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh yes... the never ending battle with Lucy and her head in the garbage can. I know that one very well. She tried that multiple times tonight and pretty much every night. 

As soon as someone leaves her alone in the kitchen, she'll go straight to the garbage can. And the worst part is that she knows she's not supposed to be in there. As soon as someone catches her with her head in there, she'll bolt.

It was thanksgiving and we had a lot of extra turkey so I felt like give her a special little treat. We all deserve a little turkey on thanksgiving.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think I'll give Stosh a little turkey right now and tell him it's from Lucy!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL love it. Deuce had ham and was sleeping away.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i think my pup had a few to many too :wild:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I can see the pooched out tummy!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Montana Scout said:


> i think my pup had a few to many too :wild:


Lol... it looks like a mini lucy at too much turkey too. Good stuff.


----------



## Cilafiona (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL They look super cozy! Friggin lucky pups.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

LOL those pics are too funny,,I should have given Masi the energizer bunny some turkey too, she was "flitting" all day long yesterday


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Too Cute!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Our dogs always get a Thanksgiving plate with all the fixings- it's just once a year and replaces their kibble meal. The tiring effect is nice too


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Our dogs always get a Thanksgiving plate with all the fixings- it's just once a year and replaces their kibble meal. The tiring effect is nice too


not only did scout get "turkoma" so did i :wild:

i gave him a bowl of turkey and turkey gravy and he snarfed it down.. he wasn't too interested in the liver tho... he carried it around and lost it, we looked all over for it and assumed he ate it.. about an hour later he comes prancing around with the liver in his mouth, so just chucked it.. he did love the raw turkey neck tho


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

My dog also got a plate full of turkey and fixings. Why not? He's so good, he deserves a splurge of human food once in a long while. My visiting sister refused to give her dog anything, and the poor dog was in a bad mood all day.

And Lucy does look too cute for words all passed out from her Thanksgiving feast.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol those are cute


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

That is so funny! I do think turkey does relax them. :laugh:
Neek has really been enjoying sweet potatoes I made, he loves the skins.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

we always give the dogs the works on Thanksgiving and christmas. They just dont get the sweet pickles or black olives.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I never thought about it but perhaps for Christmas they will get a plate. Max could have used some turkey for Thanksgiving, he was way to wound up.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Let's continue the tradition... another year of too much turkey, being the center of attention, and now she's out like a light. It's a hard life this one has.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

I love that picture and you have a beautiful dog there.

Revenge will be his when the gas kicks in. My guy is killing us tonight.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

With my mother's gout we thought it would be rude to have turkey (though we made other good stuff) and had a very nice lentil nut loaf instead. Well I think giving the dogs lentils and buckwheat -- wel will prolly pass on that one so they just got some peanut butter on their toys. (I buy the kind where you grind unsalted peanuts at the store)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yup... Shasta and Riley got a bowl full of turkey, mashed potatoes, some cranberry sauce and gravy. They're both snoring in their crates right now. Its hilarious. They're gonna go crazy with Christmas! They get ham AND turkey then. lol. I love how calm and quiet it is here tonight!


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Sasha doesn't look as funny, but it was. After we got home from my sister's, Sasha got her turkey plate. A little while later I noticed that she wasn't near me. Where in the world did my velcro dog go??? Ha! I found her in her crate. She opened her eyes when I went in and took this pic not long ago. She's still there with the door open passed out. What's funny is that she sleeps in my bed at night now.


----------

